# Help need Snow Hauling in the Lehigh Valley PA



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I need all snow removed from a store on MacArthur Road Rt 145 in Whitehall, dumped off site somewhere.

Need it done Monday or Tuesday night.

Anyone interested

call 610 393 8363 Matt


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a skid steer our s185 is available?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply it is taken care of


----------

